# HELP!



## SouthernEssence (Jan 10, 2008)

An owner of a gift shop out of town is wanting me to send her samples.  I only have 1 wholesale customer and they're 3 miles away so I've never sent samples before.

What do I send?  Do I send her whole bars in the packaging and everything?  I have about 20 different soaps, do I send her like 5 bars?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 10, 2008)

Send just 1 or 2 of what you make. If they like them, make them pay for them   Just my personal 2 cents....


----------



## Lane (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd send one nice bar, packaged and labeled. And then some 'raw' samples like inch cubes in little baggies with their scents labeled so they can get a feel for your variety. I wouldn't send a sample of EVERY bar you make, but like five of your best.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 10, 2008)

Lane hit it on the nose.

One sample so they can see the finished labeled produc & the smaller cubes for  scent samples.


----------



## Lane (Jan 10, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Lane hit it on the nose.
> 
> One sample so they can see the finished labeled produc & the smaller cubes for  scent samples.



Thanks! I once sent a large sample package to a local store who was asking about carrying my line. I sent 10 really pretty packages bars, and never heard back from the place... If you figure  you sell the bars at $5.00, I was out $50.00.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 10, 2008)

*Yep*

I would send one bar, for presentation, and some smaller "slices" for variety.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok I sent her the samples.  She wanted something Lavender so I sent her my Lavender & Goats Milk in a full size bar with packaging.  I also sent 6 end pieces (about 1/4 thick) of other soaps.  Of course I took a picture too.   :wink:


----------



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks great! Good use of your end pieces too... I really like your boxes!!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 15, 2008)

How far from you is this store? I would make the effort to visit personally if it it's nt hundreds of miles away. You can always ship product afterwards.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 15, 2008)

Lucy said:
			
		

> How far from you is this store? I would make the effort to visit personally if it it's nt hundreds of miles away. You can always ship product afterwards.



3 hours away.  I'm not spending that much on gas for a possible sale.  

I just mapquested it 164.72 miles, 3 hours and 18 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

*presentation*

What I do is make small scent samples, about the size of petit fours. I send about four or five of my best scents.

Then, shrink wrap them and place them on a long piece of cardboard...then shrink wrap the whole thing....place my label on it, and send it in a decorative box along with one full-size bar and my press kit.


----------



## pink-north (Jan 16, 2008)

Southern Essence, how did you go about getting your first wholesale account. I'm considering asking a shop owner here in town to carry my soaps, but I don't know what I should say or how I should approach her. Any help for a newbie like myself? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 16, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Southern Essence, how did you go about getting your first wholesale account. I'm considering asking a shop owner here in town to carry my soaps, but I don't know what I should say or how I should approach her. Any help for a newbie like myself? I would really appreciate it.



They contact me through my website.


----------



## pink-north (Jan 16, 2008)

How do they know who you are and that you even exist? Did you send out flyers, a press kit, anything?


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 16, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> How do they know who you are and that you even exist? Did you send out flyers, a press kit, anything?



They just find my website online and fill out the wholesale form I have on my site.  See: www.southern-essence.com


----------



## pink-north (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for answering my questions. I appreciate it.


----------



## Krickett (May 6, 2008)

Just what is a press kit? I am like so clueless here!! Many Thx for the answers!


Krickett


----------

